# Snakes (vens & pythons) on the loose after Unit fire in Reynella SA



## Snapped (Feb 8, 2016)

*Snakes (vens &amp;amp; pythons) on the loose after Unit fire in Reynella SA*

Awful thing to happen  I really hope that the remaining snakes are captured/found and returned to the owner...

As usual, the media hypes it up "Deadly Snakes on the loose in Reynella".....only 4 are venemous out of the 13 that are still missing, but why let the facts get in the way of a headline. 

6 snakes have apparently perished in the fire, but the snake guy who is helping locate them said he hadn't seen any bodies.

29 snakes & lizards registered at the property, 5 of which weren't being kept there.
11 found/rescued (including an Eastern Brown and Inland Taipan)
13 unnacounted for (which could be as low as 7 if 6 had died)

Link http://www.news.com.au/national/sou...496fdcced?sv=57864970e6339efe2cca85dd4e771d95

- - - Updated - - -

ETA Feel really sorry for the person who has lost all their possessions as well as snakes/enclosures etc

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry, another update on the story, apparently all have been accounted for, though this story contradicts itself. Says 10 have perished, 11 rescued and also says a handful of vens are still missing :shock:

Link http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-02-08/venomous-snakes-scatter-after-adelaide-unit-fire/7147934


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 8, 2016)

Well stupid media aside

It sounds awful. Words could not describe the sadness that would come from that.


----------



## Smurf (Feb 8, 2016)

I appreciate that they used the term rescued, media could have used some really negative terms but actually remained impartial. (not that I think 'stored' is suitable unless they are for research or education as opposed to pets.) So terrible for the owner of these creatures and his unit being destroyed too.


----------

